# Finding parts for BusyBee DF1237G/Grizzly G1003 12x37 lathe rebuild



## machinist60 (Nov 19, 2020)

This lathe was converted to CNC years ago, it did its job but had severe limitations.  Installing ball screws resulted in removal of numerous parts and mods to the apron.  Parts have been lost in time and I want to restore it to manual operation.  

I have seen the excellent thread 64907 about 14x40-lathe-power-feed-improvement.  Lots of great ideas there.  I now see how the power feed shaft support bracket on the back of the apron can be rebuilt.  On this lathe the bracket was integral to the apron casting and has been sawn off.  Parts needed are the worm and worm wheel gears (BusyBee T-3017 and T-3019/Grizzly P1003317 and P1003319).  It may be possible to make these if the specs are known.

Also lost are parts from the cross feed mechanism.  The important missing parts are the cross feed screw (BusyBee T-2006/Grizzly P1003102) and cross feed pinion (BusyBee T-2011/Grizzly P1003104).  I have 5/8" 10TPI LH Acme thread bar for the screw.  There is not enough detail on the BusyBee and Grizzly parts diagrams (the same, even to the call out numbers) to understand the shape of the lead screw end.  Thrust bearings have been sourced locally.  Does someone know the specs of this pinion?  I should be able to source one locally.  With some lathe work I should be able to make the adapter shaft between cross feed wheel and screw, carrying the pinion, thrust bearings and adjustment nuts etc.  If any one has a photo of these parts that would be a great help.

Thanks, John.


----------

